# Cypripedium Emil 2013



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

Well I am quite happy with this plant. I had it indoors for a bit where it suffered a lot. (Experimented. I don't have the same pot culture skills as some of the other members here) But it has bloomed again after moving it outside last summer. Vigorous plant, since I believe other Cyps probably would have died in those conditions. I feared for its death last year and it has recovered after summer of growing outdoors.
...Its a rainy week, so it's being battered, but hopefully the blooms are still fine.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 2, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice. With all the Cyps on the forum you would think they are making a comeback. Hopefully we can put them back into the wild someday.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice flower and nice photo, Fren.

Chuck


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 7, 2013)

Cyp hybrids like this one can be much more tolerant of a variety of conditions than most of the species. Nice color and form on this one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice hybrid.


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

a nice one congrats


----------

